# Repashy Instructions



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

The Repashy SuperFly FF culture media directions (from their web site) are...

"DIRECTIONS: For a typical 32 oz. size deli container, add 1/4 cup Superfly to 2/3 cup HOT water (distilled or bottled if possible) and stir until blended. Finished mixture should be thin enough to flatten out when container is tapped on table. Let sit for a few hours to completely absorb water. Add water or media to adjust if necessary. Add Flies and keep at approx 75F. Culture should begin to produce larvae in 5-7 days and flies in 10-15 days depending on temperature."

Should there be any variation in the directions for Melanos vs. Hydei vs Buzzati?

Any comments appreciated...


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

And, their "Directions" don't mention adding any yeast. Just an oversight?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

The different fly types will take the same media, but have different maturation rates, hatch rates, etc. Josh's Frogs Media does not require yeast either. I would take thier word on it 

JBear




radiata said:


> The Repashy SuperFly FF culture media directions (from their web site) are...
> 
> "DIRECTIONS: For a typical 32 oz. size deli container, add 1/4 cup Superfly to 2/3 cup HOT water (distilled or bottled if possible) and stir until blended. Finished mixture should be thin enough to flatten out when container is tapped on table. Let sit for a few hours to completely absorb water. Add water or media to adjust if necessary. Add Flies and keep at approx 75F. Culture should begin to produce larvae in 5-7 days and flies in 10-15 days depending on temperature."
> 
> ...





radiata said:


> And, their "Directions" don't mention adding any yeast. Just an oversight?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

A sprinkle of live yeast on the surface of your fly culture is to establish the live yeast to out-compete undesirable molds and bacteria. There are people that do cultures with it and people that don't bother. Some think that enough live yeast is carried in on the feet of the flies from the last culture that it carries from culture to culture.
My personal preference is to use a sprinkle on each new culture.


----------

